
Chinese chatbots shut down after anti-government posts - jxramos
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-40815024
======
jxramos
I've been chuckling about this all afternoon. Makes me think about the AI
equivalent of "kids say the darndest things" or "out of the mouths of babes"
when trained with web-based content where real life != internet
[https://youtu.be/I0grFFAxySw](https://youtu.be/I0grFFAxySw)

